# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Δεν μπορεί να πετάξει

## Zebra Finch1

Καλησπερα σας.Ειμαι καινουρια στο forum και θα ηθελα να κανω καποιες ερωτησεις...Εχω ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπρακια κανονικο αρσενικο και λευκο θυληκο.Το αρσενικο αυτος που το ειχε του εκοψε ενα μερος του φτερου ωστε να μην μπορει να πεταξει και να το πιανει ευκολα,ετσι μου ειπε.Ομως τωρα δεν μπορει να πεταξει στο ψηλοτερο κλαδι του κλουβιου...Ηθελα να ρωτησω θα βγουν καινουρια φτερα στην επομενη πτεροροια η δεν θα ξαναβγουν τα κομμενα???Ποτε εχουν πτεροροια τα παραδεισια?Επισης το αρσενικο οταν κελαιδαει και βρισκεται διπλα στο θυληκο φαινεται σαν να το τσιμπαει στο λαιμο αλλα το θυληκο καθεται και γερνει πισω το κεφαλι με μισοκλειστα ματια...ειναι φυσιολογικο?Τελος, το θυληκο φαινεται πιο λεπτο απο το αρσενικο....το επιασα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν εχει καρινα.τι να κανω για την πιθανοτητα να εχει?Αν εχει δεν μπορει να ζευγαρωσει?Αυτα για την ωρα...Συγνωμη για τις τοσες αποριες αλλα ειμαι αρχαρια!!Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

τα αγόρασες πρόσφατα?

----------


## Zebra Finch1

πριν μια εβδομαδα περιπου.μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 8 μηνων αλλα τα κοβω μικροτερα.το θυληκο αρχικα ηταν ατονο αλλα τωρα εχει ζωηρεψει.το αρσενικο ομως εχει περιοριστει στο κατω κλαδι και δεν φτανει το πανω.ενω δειχνει να καταβαλει προσπαθειεσ να πεταξει μεχρι εκει πεφτει στον πατο.

----------


## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

αχχχ πριν αγοράσεις πουλάκι καλό είναι να ρωτάς πριν το πάρεις κακώς του έκοψε τα φτερά δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να έχει μισόκλειστα μάτια το πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι άρρωστο ποτέ να μην πιστεύεις τον petshop έκτος αν είναι φίλος σου

----------


## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

ρώτα τον jk21 έχει περισσότερη πείρα από εμένα να βοηθήσεις τα πουλάκια να γίνουν καλά

----------


## jk21

Το αρσενικο αυτος που το ειχε του εκοψε ενα μερος του φτερου ωστε να μην μπορει να πεταξει και να το πιανει ευκολα,ετσι μου ειπε.

 ::  δεν λεω τιποτα γιατι αν πω θα φαω  :Sign0024: 



.Ηθελα να ρωτησω θα βγουν καινουρια φτερα στην επομενη πτεροροια η δεν θα ξαναβγουν τα κομμενα???

βγαλε φωτο τη φτερουγα που ειναι κομμενη ,εχοντας την ανοιχτη.κατω απο ενα σημειο ειναι αναπηρια δυστυχως  ...


Επισης το αρσενικο οταν κελαιδαει και βρισκεται διπλα στο θυληκο φαινεται σαν να το τσιμπαει στο λαιμο αλλα το θυληκο καθεται και γερνει πισω το κεφαλι με μισοκλειστα ματια...ειναι φυσιολογικο?


δειχνει οτι το απολαμβανει .... τρυφερες στιγμες !


Τελος, το θυληκο φαινεται πιο λεπτο απο το αρσενικο....το επιασα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν εχει καρινα.τι να κανω για την πιθανοτητα να εχει?


δες εδω .φαινεται πως ειναι αν εχει ή αν δεν εχει ενα πουλακι καρινα  *Σημάδια ασθένειας των πουλιών. Τι θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε...*

αναλογως τα ξαναλεμε 


 :bye:

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Σας ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σας.Το αρθρο ηταν αρκετα βοηθητικο!Δεν τα εχω παρει απο petshop.Τα βρηκα σε αγγελεια.Αυτος μου ειπε οτι επειδη ο γιος του ηθελε να παιζει με τα παραδεισια και να τα πιανει,του εκοψε ενα μερος του φτερου(δεν ξερω που) για να ειναι πιο ευκολο να το πιανει μεσα στην κλουβα.!?Γενικα τους εχω βιταμινες στο νερο(ποτε να τις σταματησω?) και απο χθες σπιτικη αυγοτροφη.Παρατηρησα οτι το βραδυ το θυληκο πηγε και καθισε στο μπολακι με την αυγοτροφη σαν να ηταν φωλια και κοιμηθηκε εκει.Εχω διαβασει οτι μπορει να φτιαχνουν και φωλια για να κοιμουνται...να τους βαλω μια η δεν πρεπει?Φωτογραφιες θα βαλω συντομα.Κατι τελευταιο.στο θυληκο τα φτερα γυρω απο την αμαρα ειναι βαμμενα καπως πορτοκαλι σε μικρη περιφερεια βεβαια.αυτο ειναι απο τραυματισμο διαροια η κατι αλλο?

----------


## jk21

> .Ηθελα να ρωτησω θα βγουν καινουρια φτερα στην επομενη πτεροροια η δεν θα ξαναβγουν τα κομμενα???
> 
> βγαλε φωτο τη φτερουγα που ειναι κομμενη ,εχοντας την ανοιχτη.κατω απο ενα σημειο ειναι αναπηρια δυστυχως  ...



πες μας τι τρωει να σου πω αν ειναι ανησυχητικο ή οχι .αν εχουν οι σποροι κοκκινα μπισκοτακια ή αν δινεις τροφη με κοκκινες φυσικες χρωστικες πχ πιπερια 

βαλε και φωτο κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι ... αφου βαλεις βεβαια πρωτα το σημαντικοτερο.... τα φτερα του !

----------


## Zebra Finch1

τρωει σπορους για παραδεισια την laga...γενικα αυγοτροφη αυγο μηλο μπροκολο.τι εννοειτε με το πες μας τι τρωει να σου πω αν ειναι ανησυχητικο???ως προς ποιο θεμα??σχετιζεται με τα φτερα?

----------


## Zebra Finch1

καλησπερα σας.το αρσενικο παρατηρησα οτι πεταει λιγο καλυτερα και εχει και πτεροροια αρα λεω να περιμενω μηπως και δεν χρειαστει να το πιασω τελικα.επισης τους εβαλα φωλια γιατι τα ειδα που κοιμοντουσαν στριμογμενα στο μπωλ με την αυγοτροφη.ξερω οτι μπορει να φτιαχνουν φωλια μονο για τον υπνο.οταν την φτιαξουν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ζευγαρωσουν?φωτογραφιες δεν μορω να ανεβασω...

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορεις γιατι δεν μπορεις να βγαλεις ή να ανεβασεις; 

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## lagreco69

Ναι φυσικα και μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν!! πρεπει να ανεβασεις φωτογραφιες απο τα φτερα και την αμαρα! υποθετικα δεν μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε οπως πρεπει!!! διαβασε και αυτα τα αρθρα Zebra Finch: Χρωματικές Μεταλλάξεις και Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

καλησπερα σας.το αρσενικο ακομα δεν μπορει να πεταξει ομως το επιασα και ειδα οτι του εχουν κοψει τα φτερα απο την πανω πλευρα της φτερουγας αλλα βγαινουν καινουρια.ομως ειδα πριν λιγες μερες ενα φτερο στον πατο και στον κονο του ειχε αιμα...που σημαινει οτι εχει πληγη???να του βαλω κατι σε betadine η δεν χρειαζεται?οταν το ειχα πιασει το ενοχλουσε οποτε ακουμπουσα το σημειο με τα κομμενα φτερα..επισης μπορω να βαλω σε ενα κλουβι 2 αρσενικα με 1 θυληκο η θα πλακωθουν τα αρσενικα???τελος, ο αρσενικος οταν θελει να ζευγαρωσει με τι θυληκια εκτοσ απο το κανονικο του κελαιδησμα κανει καποια αλλη χαρακτηριστικη κινηση η ηχο?κατι σαν χαμηλο ψιθυρητο η κελαιδημα δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω ακριβως ...κατι σαν μουρμουρητο...τι ειναι αυτο?το εκανε οταν εφτιαχνε φωλια....ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## Zebra Finch1

oriste kai to zevgaraki mou



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αυριο θα ανεβασω και το φτερο του αρσενικου...

----------


## jk21

οχι 2 αρσενικα με μια θηλυκια ...!!!

περιμενουμε φωτο με ανοιχτη τη φτερουγα ,για να καταλαβουμε το βαθμο του προβληματος

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ωραια θα το εχω υποψην μου! μηπως γνωριζετε για τον ηχο που προανεφερα τι σημαινει?

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω αν δεν ακουσω ...

τα αρσενικα πανω κατω ετσι κελαηδουν

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ναι αυτο το κανει γενικα.αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο που περιγραφω...να ρωτησω κατι ακομα...το θυληκο εχει στα φτερα του λαιμου και του κεφαλιου συνολικα 2-3 πολυ μικρες κοκκινες κουκιδες που φαινονται σαν χρωμα....υπαρχει καμια περιπτωση να ειναι κοκκινη ψειρα η δεν φαινεται ετσι? δεν γνωριζω καθολου πως να την εντοπισω στα πουλια...

----------


## Chopper

Όταν την κυνηγάει για αναπαραγωγή κάνει άλλο ήχο.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Και έμενα έκανε άλλο ήχο εκτός του κελαιδήματος, όταν έφτιαχνε φωλιά και μερικές φόρες όταν καθόνταν σε απεναντι κλαδια. Είναι ένα χαμηλόφωνο μουρμουρητό η κλάμα? Δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω ακριβώς. Έβαλα τις photοs από την φτερούγα, πάντως όποτε πήγαινα να του ανοίξω και έπιανα την κορυφή του πεταγόταν σίγουρα πονούσε. Δεν με άφηνε να το ακουμπήσω σε εκείνο το σημείο. Θα προσπαθήσω αύριο μήπως βγάλω μια πιο καθαρή photo.Ελπίζω να βοηθάνε λίγο οι υπάρχουσες.

----------


## jk21

το φτερο θα ξαναμεγαλωσει .εχει κοπει σε σημειο που ηδη πετα καινουργια καρφακια .απλα πρεπει να δεις αν υπαρχει καπου φλεγμονη 

* μην γραφεις σε παρακαλω με greekenglish

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Ωραία χαίρομαι!!! Συγνώμη για τα Greeklish άλλα δεν ξέρω πως να τα αλλάζω από εδώ. Όταν λέτε για φλεγμονή πως ακριβώς θα το δω? Να ψάξω για πληγή η αιμάτωμα?

----------


## jk21

ναι κατι σαν κλειστη πληγη διογκωμενη

απο που γραφεις; κινητο και δεν μπορεις να το κανεις ;

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Ubuntu? Linux? Κάτι άλλο? Ποιος ξέρει? Θα κοιτάξω αύριο για τυχόν πληγές. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως για της απαντήσεις. Ηρέμησα,πρέπει να περάσει πτερορροια μέχρι να τελειοποιηθεί το φτέρωμα του? Για να κάνουμε και κάνα ζευγάρωμα!!!

----------


## jk21

οχι .σε μερικες εβδομαδες θα ειναι οκ πιστευω

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Ωραια χαιρομαι!!!!σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω διατροφικη προετοιμασια μεχρι να βγουν και τα φτερα του αρσενικου πληρως μηπως και καταφερουν να ζευγαρωσουν...δεν τους εχω φωλια (γιατι και οταν τους ειχα με τον κουλο αρσενικο, που ζευγαρωμα!!!) αυγο ξερω οτι χρειαζονται και διαβασα και για τα διαφορα φρουτα και λαχανικα αλλα δεν γνωριζω σε τι συχνοτητα πρεπει να τους βαζω αυγο....2-3 φορες τη βδομαδα οπως τα λαχανικα η καθε μερα???τελος διαβασα και μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι το μηλο μακροχρονια δημιουργει προβληματα στα ζεμπρακια γιατι περιεχει μια ουσια που με παρατεταμενη χρηση βλαπτει....αυτο ισχυει??συγνωμη για τις τοσες αποριες αλλα οσο διαβαζω αρθρα τοσο μου δημιουργουνται απορειεσ!!!!ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις!

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Αυτός είναι ο ήχος που έλεγα ότι κάνει το αρσενικό στο θηλυκό. Είναι για να το προσεγγίσει για να ζευγαρώσει η κάτι άλλο? 

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/6/jptlxpezjasfqkmlhznorv.mp4/

----------


## Chopper

Εμένα το κάνει όταν προσπαθεί να βατέψει την θυληκιά.Αυτό ξέρω.

----------


## jk21

ναι ,ξεκαθαρο καλεσμα !

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Παιδιά βοήθεια!! Σήμερα αγόρασα 3 ζεμπρακια 2 θηλυκά και ένα αρσενικό (αδέλφια 3μιση μηνών) και μια μεγάλη κλούβα με το σκεπτικό να βάλω με διαχωριστικό από την μια αρσενικό μου τον παλιό με τα θηλυκά τα αδέλφια και από την άλλη την θηλύκια μου την παλιά με τον καινούριο αρσενικό. Όμως με το που τα έβαλα μαζί έτσι, το ζευγάρι που είχα έψαχνε το ένα το άλλο καθίσαν κοντά στα κάγκελα. Άμα δημιουργήσουν ταίρι δηλαδή δεν μπορείς δεν  μπορείς να τα αλλάξεις? Έπρεπε να τα αλλάξω, γιατί έχω την υποψία ότι είναι τελικά είναι αδέλφια και θέλω να αποφύγω την αιμομιξία. Τελικά επέστρεψα στο ένα κλουβί την παλιά μου θηλύκια με τον καινούριο αρσενικό και στην κλούβα άφησα τα υπόλοιπα και θα τα βάλω σε διαφορετικό μέρος για να μην βλέπονται και ακούγονται. κάνω καλά η δεν πρέπει να τα χωρίσω? Φοβάμαι για αιμομιξία, λέτε άμα τα αφήσω έτσι αρκετό καιρό να συνηθίσουν τα καινούρια ταίρια τους και να μην έχω πρόβλημα? Περιμένω τις συμβουλές σας!!! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Κατ' αρχην! κανε κατι με τα Greeklish, τα οποια ειναι εγκλημα της Ελληνικης μας γλωσσας!!! μαθε (ρωτησε) πως να γυριζεις το pc σου στα Ελληνικα. επι του θεματος τωρα! εαν τα εχεις παρει και αυτα απο τον ιδιο ανθρωπο, το πιθανοτερο ειναι να ειναι ολα αδελφια! οποτε την αιμομιξια και τους προβληματικους νεοσσους δεν τους γλυτωνεις! και μην περιμενεις ο εκτροφεας να σου πει την αληθεια εκτος και εαν ειναι σοβαρος επαγγελματιας. για εμενα ψαξε το καλυτερα!!!

----------


## jk21

προτιμω την αιμομιξια (αν δεν γινεται να παρεις και αλλα πουλακια ) αλλα ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ  και οχι σε επομενη γεννια των παιδιων που θα βγοιυνε  ,παρα το χωρισμο ενος ταιριασμενου ζευγαριου .Ειναι κριμα και εκτος αυτου επικινδυνο να στρεσσαριστουν εντονα και να εχει μεχρι και μεσοπροθεσμα απωλεια ζωης 

τα ζεμπρακια δεν ειναι αρσενικος καναρος ,που οτι βρει μπροστα του το βατευει αν εχει ορεξη

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αρχικα τα 3 αδελφια δεν τα εχω παρει απο τον ιδιο.οταν λετε μονο μια φορα τι εννοειτε?να τα ζευγαρωσω μια φορα και ας ειναι αδελφια αλλα μετα να μην ζευγαρωσω τα παιδια τουσ μεταξυ τους?η μονο μια φορα να ζευγαρωσουν οι γονεις και μετα να μην ξαναζευγαρωσουν?και αν ειναι το 2ο πως θα το καταφερω αφου ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι?παρατηρησα οτι ο αρσενικος επαθε το σοκ εχθες που τα χωρισα...ενω το θυληκο δεν το εχει παρει τοσο κατακαρδα τωρα που τα εχω σε αλλο δωματιο αν και αυτο ψηλοδιωχνει τον αρσενικο της.αντιθετα παρατηρησα οτι τα 2 αδελφια θυληκα που ειναι με τον αρσενικο δεν τον πολυχωνευουν...το ενα μαλιστα τον κυνηγησε για πολυ λιγο σημερα.θα συνηθισουν λετε η να επιστρεψω το ζευγος μαζι?δεν ξερω τι να κανω...και θα ειναι η πρωτη μου γεννα και δεν θελω προβληματικα παιδια...

----------


## jk21

κανονικα αιμομιξια αν πρεπει να γινει (το κανουν στα καναρινια εμφανισης συνηθως ,αλλα και σε αλλες ρατσες ) πρεπει να γινεται καλυτερα με γονιο και παιδι και οχι αδερφια .Στην αιμομιξια παιζουμε με γενετικες πιθανοτητες ,να δημιουργηθει μια γενετικη ανωμαλια ή και να υπαρχει θνησιμοτητα στους νεοσσους .Την κανουμε με τροπο που αυτες να ειναι οι ελαχιστες δυνατες .Απο κει και περα ,ειτε ζευγαρωνοντας συνεχως το ιδιο ζευγαρι ή ακομη περισσοτερο απογονους μεταξυ τους ή καποιον απογονο με καποιο γεννητορα ,αυτες αυξανονται στην πορεια υπερμετρα .Το κανεις μονο φετος και του χρονου ,οτι και να βγαλεις ,τα ζευγαρωνεις με πουλια οχι δικα σου ή (το καλυτερο ) ανταλλασεις τα μισα με αλλα πουλια

----------


## Zebra Finch1

δηλαδη απ οτι καταλαβα μπορω να τα ζευγαρωσω για φετος.σιγουρα τα παιδια τους δεν θα τα ζευγαρωνα μεταξυ τους.ομως δεν καταλαβα απο του χρονου παλι που θα ειναι μαζι δεν θα ξαναζευγαρωσουν απο μονα τους??και αν ζευγαρωσουν μου λετε οτι θα υπαρξουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες παρουσιασης καποιας ανωμαλιας???τοτε τι πρεπει να κανω?λυπαμαι που τα βλεπω χωρια...καθε λιγο το ενα φωναζει το αλλο...γενικα δηλαδη τα παραδεισια φτιαχνουν ζευγαρια και μενουν το υπολοιπο της ζωης τους μαζι?ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις!!

----------


## jk21

τα παιδια ουτε μεταξυ τους ,ουτε με τους γονεις

τωρα το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι ... επειδη ειναι αδερφια ειναι ηδη λιγο χειροτερο απο το να ειναι παιδι με γονιο .Ομως αν ειναι δεμενα πολυ ,για μενα καλα ειναι να τα αφησεις .τωρα ναι μεν τα παιδια τους εχουν πολυ περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να εχουν παρατραγουδα με την αιμομιξια ,αλλα και αυτα σκεψου  οτι αν εχουν στατιστικα καποιες πιθανοτητες ... αν το ρισκο παιρνεται κατ εξακολουθηση ,δεν αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες να συμβει το στραβο; 

στη θεση σου ,θα δοκιμαζα εγκαιρα ,πριν την εποχη πυρωματος ,να τα βαλω με αλλα πουλια σαν ζευγαρι και αν εβλεπα εντονη αρνητικη αντιδραση (και μονο τοτε ) θα ξαναρισκαρα .Να το κανεις κατ αναγκη και πιεση και οχι επειδη απλα σε βολευει για να μην ψαχνεις για αλλα ταιρια

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ωραια αρα προτεινετε να τα αφησω με τα καινουρια ζευγαρια δηλαδη το θυληκο με τον καινουριο αρσενικο και τον αρσενικο με τα 2 θυληκα αδελφια.(περιμενω να δω με πιο θα ταιριαξει και να αφαιρεσω το αλλο?)δεν πρεπει να βλεπονται και να ακουγονται για να ξεχαστουν τα παλια ζευγαρια σωστα???απλα με ανησυχει γιατι ο αρσενικος δεν τα παει καθολου καλα με τα 2 θυληκα...να τα βαλω με διαχωριστικο για αρχη ωστε να εχει το καθενα το χωρο του η τα αφηνω ως εχει?επισης εποχη πυρωματος θεωρειται η ανοιξη και για τα παραδεισια?εχει σημασια που τα 3 αδελφακια ειναι 3,5 μηνων και γι αυτο ειναι επιφυλακτικα με τον αρσενικο??δεν ειναι ωριμα σεξουαλικα??

----------


## jk21

αυτα για του χρονου .τωρα με δεδομενο οτι το ενα τουλαχιστον ειπες οτι δειχνει στρεσσαρισμενο ,σου λεω να τα αφησεις μαζι

----------


## Zebra Finch1

παιδια ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη!!!ειδα μολις τωρα το θυληκο το ασπρο να καθαριζει τα πουπουλα του αρσενικου του καινουριου στο λαιμο!!!και αυτο καθοταν!!!!καλο σημαδι δεν ειναι αυτο???!!!

----------


## jk21

γυναικες .... 

και ο αλλος καθεται και την κλαιει ...

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ωχ...τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα...αφου φαινεται να ταιριαζει σιγα σιγα η μια πλευρα να μην κανω αυτο με το διαχωριστικο ?? απο τη μια ο αρσενικος και απο την αλλη τα 2 θυληκα??? αμα τα αφησω οπως λετε φετος μαζι δεν θα ειναι ακομα πιο δεμενα του χρονου για να τα χωρισω τοτε???δεν θα γινει χειροτερο???

----------


## Zebra Finch1

χαχαχα!!!

----------


## Zebra Finch1

καλησπερα παιδια!!παρατηρησα ενα φαινομενο στα ζεμπρακια μου και θα ηθελα να μου το εξηγησετε...λοιπον...εχω τον(κουλο!!!) αρσενικο με τα 2 αδελφια θυληκα μαζι σε μια κλουβα...ομως παρατηρησα οτι τσακωνονταν.ετσι τα εβαλα ως εξης.τον αρσενικο με το ενα θυληκο απο τη μια με διαχωριστικο και απο την αλλη το αλλο θυληκο....αποτελεσμα αυτου ηταν ο αρσενικος να κολλαει στο καγκελο και να ασχολειται με το αλλο θυληκο ενω δεν αφηνε την αλλη να πλησιασει και της αγριευε....λεω λοιπον εγω ωραια αφου φαινεται να ταιριαξαν με το αλλο ας τα αλλαξω ζευγη....οποτε παω τον αρσενικο απο την αλλη ο οποιος για καποιο λογο εκανε ακριβως το ιδιο τωρα με το αλλο θυληκο...!!!!δηλαδη τωρα κολλουσε στο καγκελο και ηθελε την αλλη ενω αγριευε σε αυτη που τον εβαλα  μαζι...τωρα λογω αυτου τα εχω τα 2 θυληκα μαζι και τον αρσενικο με διαχωριστικο απο την αλλη...τι να κανω????γιατι φερεται ετσι???μηπως πρεπει να τον αφησω μονο με τη μια θυληκια και να μην βλεπει και ακουει την αλλη???ο μονος λογος που δεν το κανω αυτο ειναι γιατι μετα θα μου μεινει ενα θυληκο μονο του και ξερω οτι δεν κανει να μενουν μονα τους τα ζεμπρακια...αντιθετα τωρα το αλλο ζευγαρι που εβαλα μαζι ταιριαξε μια χαρα !!!κοιμουνται μαζι...καθαριζει το ενα το αλλο!!τους εχω βαλει και εξωτερικη φωλια με πολυ λιγο νημα για να δω τι θα κανουν αλλα ο αρσενικος μονο παιζει με το νημα....η θυληκια απο την αλλη το πηρε και το εβαλε στη φωλια!!!ξερω οτι τα αρσενικα φτιαχνουν φωλια κυριως και τα θυληκα την τελειοποιουν....αυτα γιατι βγηκαν αναποδα!!???θα βαλω και φωτο απο το ζευγαρι καποια στιγμη!!!

----------


## jk21

λιγο ασχετο ,λιγο σχετικο




καπου στο κομματι λεει για << του απιαστου την ψευτια >>  ....

δεν ειναι κατι παραξενο αυτο που βλεπεις .Ετσι ειναι ... παντοτε  κολλαμε σε αυτο που δεν εχουμε ... 

Αν τα βαλεις μαζι ,αυτες θα μαλωνουν και αυτος θα ξενερωσει 

Αν τον βαλεις με την μια ... τα βλεπεις ... καποια στιγμη βεβαια αυτος θα συμβιβαστει ,γιατι τα ενστικτα ειναι πιο εντονα απο τα γουστα 

Αν τον βαλεις ξεχωρα και απο τις δυο .... μεχρι ποτε θα τις βλεπει απο την αλλη να μαλωνουνε; 

θα παρεις μια ζευγαρωστρα 90αρα  με τα αδιαφανη χωρισματα 





ή εστω την 60αρα αλλα να εχει τετοιο χωρισμα οπως η 90αρα



και να φερνεις το χωρισμα 2 δαχτυλα μπροστα ,ισα ισα να περνα ο αρσενικος .Να ειναι ετσι μονιμα .θα βαλεις μια φωλια απο τη μια μερια και μια απο την αλλη .Να εισαι σιγουρος ,οτι συντομα θα επικρατησει δικαιοσυνη .Αν η μια δεν βλεπει κλωσσα και δεν βλεπει την αλλη ,συντομα θα επικρατησει ηρεμια .Πιστευω δηλαδη ... το εχω κανει δυο φορες που δεν ειχα επιπλεον αρσενικο .Σε καναρινια βεβαια .Τα ζεμπρακια ειναι καπως πιο μονογαμικα  ...

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αρχικα ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!ομως μαλλον δεν το εξηγησα καλα...δεν τσακωνονται τα θυληκα μεταξυ τους!τσακωνεται ο αρσενικος με το θυληκο που ειναι μαζι καθε φορα!!τα θυληκα ειναι πολυ μονιασμενα.ομως δεν καταλαβα ακριβως...μου προτεινετε να εχω στη ζευγαρωστρα και τα 3 πουλια με μια φωλια στην καθε πλευρα και το χωρισμα ελαχιστα ανοιχτο???αμα το κανω αυτο τοτε θα μπορουν να περνανε και τα θυληκα με αποτελεσμα να πανε μαζι απο τη μια και ο αρσενικος μονος του...ακομα και οταν τα ειχα ολα μαζι ο αρσενικος πηγαινε και εδιωχνε οποιο απο τα 2 θυληκα τον πλησιαζε και τα τσιμπουσε...επισης οπως ειπατε τα ζεμπρακια ειναι πιο μονογαμικα...κι ειναι το πρωτο τους ζευγαρωμα (αμα το καταφερω ποτε!!!) ...μηπως υπαρχει κινδυνος να καταστρεφει η μια τη φωλια της αλλης να παρατησουν τα αυγα η κατι αλλο??

----------


## jk21

Αν το κλουβι ειναι μεγαλο (για αυτο σου ειπα την 90αρα )  ,συντομα η καθε μια θα διαλεξει τον κυριαρχικο της χωρο  και θα ασχολειται στο να ετοιμασει τη φωλια και να προσελκυσει τον αρσενικο .θα τα βλεπεις να πηγαινουν μεχρι το μεσον και να τιτιβιζουν στον αρσενικο να ερθει προς το δικο τους μερος .Ο αρσενικος μαλωνε καθε φορα αυτη που ειχε ,απλα γιατι το μυαλο του το ειχε στην αλλη; ..... 

δεν σου λεω οτι θα εχει σιγουρα επιτυχια ,απλα σε μενα 2 φορες δοκιμασα ,δυο ειχαν επιτυχια  .Δεν προκειται να καταστρεψει καμμια τη φωλια της αλλης ,οταν θα γινουν τ αυγα .θα την μαδησει ο αρσενικος αν κανει κατι τετοιο .Πριν κατα την κατασκευη μπορει .Αλλα μονο αν τυχει να εχουν διαλεξει την ιδια φωλια .Να φροντισεις αν ειναι δυνατον ,να εχουν και οι δυο ορατοτητα προς ανατολη (ή προς το εξωτερικο φως αν προκειται για εσωτερικη εκτροφη )

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αμα το κανω αυτο τοτε θα μπορουν να περνανε και τα θυληκα με αποτελεσμα να πανε μαζι απο τη μια και ο αρσενικος μονος του...ακομα και οταν τα ειχα ολα μαζι ο αρσενικος πηγαινε και εδιωχνε οποιο απο τα 2 θυληκα τον πλησιαζε και τα τσιμπουσε... 

αυτο πως θα το ξεπερασουν??γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη μιλαμε για 2 θυληκα που συνομοτουν εναντια στον αρσενικο!!!
αυριο θα το δοκιμασω αλλα δεν ελπιζω πολυ για τον παραπανω λογο...θα τα βαλω σε ζευγαρωστρα καναρινιων γιατι η κλουβα που εχω δεν εχει αδιαφανες χωρισμα...πιστευετε πως θα το ξεπερασουν με 2 φωλιες η θα γινει χειροτερο???

----------


## Zebra Finch1

λοιπον παιδια ειμαι παρα πολυ χαρουμενη!!!!σημερα το πρωι με το που ξεσκεπαζω το κλουβι του ζεβγαριου ο αρσενικος αρχιζει να κελαιδαει και ζευγαρωνει με το θυληκο 2 φορες!!!!εχει παθει πανικο με τη φωλια προσπαθει να σκισει χαρτακια απο το πατωμα για να τα βαλει μεσα....εγω επειδη μου τελειωσε το νημα θα παρω σημερα αλλα μεχρι τοτε του εβαλα λιγο βαμβακι και σκισμενη χαρτοπετσετα...τα πηρε και τα εβαλε κανονικα στη φωλια!!!!τωρα ομως εχω αρκετες αποριες!!!!αρχικα του δινω οσο νημα θελει μεχρι το 1ο αυγο????δεν πειραζει να παραγεμισει τη φωλια???σε ποσες μερες γεννα το 1ο αυγο????πρεπει να τους εχω αυγο καθε μερα???και αν ναι μεχρι ποτε??χρειαζονται καποια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο???αυτα προς το παρον!!!συγγνωμη για τις τοσες ερωτησεις αλλα ειναι το 1ο μου ζευγαρωμα και θελω να εχει επιτυχια!!!!!

----------


## Zebra Finch1

να ρωτησω κατι...τα παραδεισια κολλανε ακαρεα????επισης οταν κοιμουνται με το κεφαλι στα φτερα κουνιουνται οταν ανασαινουν???γιατι το θυληκο τωρα που κουρνιασε με τον αρσενικο εβαλε για λιγο το κεφαλι της στα φτερα της αλλα ανασαινε και κουνιοταν...ειναι φυσιολογικο????τι μπορω να κανω???ευχαριστω

----------


## Efthimis98

> να ρωτησω κατι...τα παραδεισια κολλανε ακαρεα????επισης οταν κοιμουνται με το κεφαλι στα φτερα κουνιουνται οταν ανασαινουν???γιατι το θυληκο τωρα που κουρνιασε με τον αρσενικο εβαλε για λιγο το κεφαλι της στα φτερα της αλλα ανασαινε και κουνιοταν...ειναι φυσιολογικο????τι μπορω να κανω???ευχαριστω


Εμενα παντως το zebra finch το αρσενικο οταν κοιμαται με το κεφαλι μεσα στο φτερωμα του
κουνιεται εντονα....οταν αναπνεει....
Αμα ξυπνει αναπνεει κανονικα..  :winky:

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αρα το θεωρω φυσιολογικο?!!!ωραια!!ευχαρι  στω!!!απλα κοιμουνται και ξυπνανε και ξανακοιμουνται για λιγο κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας και δεν ξερω γιατι....

----------


## Efthimis98

> αρα το θεωρω φυσιολογικο?!!!ωραια!!ευχαρι  στω!!!απλα κοιμουνται και ξυπνανε και ξανακοιμουνται για λιγο κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας και δεν ξερω γιατι....


Μερικες φορες και το δικο μου περνει μεσημεριανο υπνακο....
Μεχρι που φοναζεο Πιπης και....ξυπναει!!!  :winky:

----------


## Zebra Finch1

πολυ καλα λοιπον!!!!να ρωτησω ειναι η πρωτη τους φορα που ζευγαρωνουν υπαρχει περιπτωσει να μην πετυχει???σημερα ζευγαρωσαν μονο 2 φορες....
θα προλαβει να γονιμοποιηθει το θυληκο???

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνηθως η πρωτη τους φορα που αναπαραγονται ειναι ανεπιτυχης...επειδη οι γονεις ειναι απειροι,δεν ξερουν πως να ταισουν τα μικρα
και ετσι τα παρατανε και απεβιωνουν...και επισης το αρσενικο δεν βατευει την θηλυκια ''σωστα'' και ετσι γενναει ασπορα αυγα.
Αμα εχεις κανει διατροφικη προετοιμασια εχεις ηδη αποκτησει το 60% της πιθανοτητας να κανουν ενσπορα αυγα...παρολα αθυτα μην απογοητευτεις αν δεν σκασουν μικερα!
Θα μπορεσεις να κανεις αλλες 2 αναπαραγωγες (τρεις συνολικα) μεχρι τον Ιουλιο-Αυγουστο διοτι μετα αρχιζει η πτερροροια και ειναι πολυ εποδινη για τα πουλια...Τα ζεμπρακια φημιζονται για την ευκολη αναπαραγωγη τους,αν δεν πετυχεις μικρα με την 1η προσπαθεια αναπαραγω
γης τοτε σιγουρα θα τα καταφερεις με την 2η.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ευχαριστω πολυ για την ανταποκριση!!αυγο πρεπει να τους εχω καθε μερα??οταν λετε διατροφικη προετοιμασια δεν φτανουν οι σποροι μηλο αυγο????τους ειχα και πολυβιταμινες για 3 μερες..αμα με το καλο κανει αυγα και δω οτι ειναι ασπορα τα αφαιρω και προχωρω και καινουριο ζευγαρωμα αμεσως???στην ιδια φωλια???η πρεπει να περναει καποιο χρονικο διαστημα μεταξυ των ζευγαρωματων..????

----------


## Chopper

Να τους δίνεις και λαχανικά.Κοίτα στο θέμα της διατροφής,θα βρείς αρκετά.

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αρχικα ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!!!εψαξα στα αρθρα για την διατροφη και βρηκα μπολικα!!!τωρα,εχω ευχαριστα και δυσαρεστα νεα...τα δυσαρεστα ειναι οτι επιασα τον αρσενικο με τα κομμενα φτερα για να δω την προοδο του και με το που παω να του ανοιχω τη φτερουγα ειδα οτι ηταν ματωμενη στην κορυφη.και τα 2 φτερα.θα βαλω φωτογραφια...δεν ξερω τι να κανω...απο την αλλη τα ευχαριστα ειναι οτι σημερα μας επισκευθηκε ο πελαργος με το 1ο αυγο απο το αλλο ζευγαρι!!!!!ομως ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο...ειναι φυσιολογικο???σιγουρα ειναι πιο μικρο απο τα αυγα των καναρινιων αλλα αυτο παραπαει!!!και ειναι ασπρο...επισης δεν το κλωσουσαν ολη μερα αλλα τωρα μπηκαν για υπνο στη φωλια...αυτο δεν θεωρειται κλωσημα??δηλαδη με το να καθονται πανω στο αυγο μονο το βραδυ αυτο δημιουργει νεοσο και υπαρχει περιπτωση τα πρωινα να κρυωσει και να μην αναπτυχθει νεοσσος?αυτα μεχρι στιγμης!εχουν λιανισει την πετρα!!!να τους βαλω μια πολυβιταμινη στο νερο η δεν χρειαζεται???αυγο καθε μερα???ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ααα και κατι ασχετο...απο μπεζ αρσενικο(fawn δεν λεγεται?) και ασπρο θυληκο με το δακρυ(CFW??) τι βγαζω???τα εχω ψαξει αλλα εχω μπερδευτει...βγαζω μικρα που τα αρσενικα ειναι φορεις του ασπρου η λεω λαθος???

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Zebra Finch1

καποια βοηθεια???κανεις??

----------


## Zebra Finch1

Αποφασισα να ανοιξω καινουριο θεμα για τον αρσενικο...δεν παει καλα το φτερο του και δεν ξερω τι να κανω...εχω βαλει φωτο στο <δεν μπορει να πεταξει> μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει???

----------


## lagreco69

> Αποφασισα να ανοιξω καινουριο θεμα για τον αρσενικο...δεν παει καλα το φτερο του και δεν ξερω τι να κανω...εχω βαλει φωτο στο <δεν μπορει να πεταξει> μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει???


Εχεις ανοιξει ηδη ενα θεμα για την περιπτωση του φτερου του Zebra finch σου, δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι μπηκες στην διαδικασια να ανοιξεις δευτερο θεμα που να αφορα ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------

